

April Fools' Day != Excuse to SPAM - sps_jp

I get it, it's April Fools' Day.  I just received an email from RedBox about their "we now sell lunch meat" joke.  Really... I appreciate the creativity and even chuckled a little, but I get enough crap in my inbox and don't want to unsubscribe from future emails just because the RedBox marketing department can't help themselves.<p>Sorry, had to vent.  Rant is over now.
======
freefrag
I don't agree, it's just one day in a year and as long as they don't take it
overboard I find it a great laugh. Besides if you're that annoyed by the email
just send it to trash, it only takes a second.

~~~
trhtrsh
You are re-stating the _exact_ argument that spammers use for all spam.

~~~
tempestn
Except for the one day a year bit, which is key. In fact, to all spammers: you
can send me all the spam you want before noon on April 1, if you in turn agree
to not send me any spam any other day of the year.

------
mark-r
And now we get meta-spam, spam about the spam i.e. this rant. I haven't seen
any April Fools jokes on the front page of HN, the mods must be prepared for
it. I suspect this page will go away soon as well.

It's one thing to put a joke up on a blog page, another thing entirely for it
to come via email. I think most companies have more sense than that.

~~~
sps_jp
I guess that's what annoyed me. At least with a blog or some other web-based
joke, participation is optional and requires action from the audience. Email
based jokes like this from a company I regularly receive "useful" emails from
just doesn't seem like a good idea.

------
_chrismccreadie
I was looking for this post. Well, more specifically one that was ranting
against the April Fools influx on HN. Yup, we get it, today is the day we can
all have a laugh and post hoaxes and jokes everywhere. Thankfully, it is just
for one day. Tomorrow I do not need to read every piece of information with
dubiety.

------
pekk
This is of a piece with all the articles on here talking about how spamming
people is the best way to do business.

------
AsimSheikh
If I have subscribed to receive their email I wouldn't mind receiving an
Aprils Fools Joke once a year.

